# Rotator Cup Injury



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

My friend just went in for surgery for the third time for rotator cup injury. They say, "He might not ever get back on the course." He breathes and sleeps golf. He says, "I just belong on the course." Any tips on helping him out to get sooner on the course?


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, after his third surgery he is definitely going to have to take it easy.

I would think he should be eventually alrite to work on his short game. and half swing shots.

As far as a full swing goes, he would need to be very careful. I would suggest that he only ever uses a half swing until he gets full movement back into his shoulder and enough control to prevent it popping out.


----------

